# [solved] installing hp 1100A laserjet

## fedex

Hello friends

I have a problem again. I'm trying to do a print server. I've never used a printer on linux (because I don't have one :d)

and now I'm facing with the problem of even installing one. I have to install a HP 1100A LaserJet and a HP 3550. The last one is connected through the usb port.

Can you please help and explain me how can I install them and where can I find documentation about printing and installing new devices on linux?

Thank youLast edited by fedex on Fri Nov 02, 2007 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

check your kernel for parallel port, and usb printing supports...

after that, you'll probably want to install cups.

cups has a hp generic driver, plus hp specific drivers which should work.

let us know how you make out,

cheers

----------

## fedex

sorry for not giving you any answer but I'm still working. I let you know what I've done immediately I have an answer. Till then I want you to know that I find something interesting for what I need. Here is a link:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

----------

## barophobia

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

hpijs package might help you too, the cups generic drivers work for my laserjet last time i checked. not your model though 1012 is mine.

----------

## fedex

In the tutorial provided by gentoo, it says something about the command lsusb. I don't have that command and I don't know how to install it because I can't find it with portage. Is there any other alternative?

----------

## Gregs

lsusb is included in the usbutils package

----------

## fedex

thank you

----------

## fedex

I have installed cups and samba. cups seems to work. I can see one of my printers but samba gives me headaches. Now I get this error message:

```
 

Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)

```

----------

## Gregs

mmh is your cupsd running?

----------

## fedex

yes it is and I can also print.

----------

## fedex

It seems it's working. I can connect to linux machine through samba. I still have to work on it cause it's not working as I wish but that's only because of me. 

I let you know what I've done. 

I only have one more question:

in windows I can see the shared printers but I can't install them. I should be able to do that? if yes... how?

----------

## Gregs

Usually you can right-click the printer and click "connect" an you've got it.

Maybe it could be a problem with the drivers for windows, so you should take a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml#doc_chap4_sect5

----------

## fedex

I'm very sorry that has past so long since I've posted last time. 

I've succeed installing th hp laserjet 3550 printer and the samba server. Is working fine but I still have to work on it.

I would like to thanks all those who helped me (even if you only tried, it was a moral help) and also to whole the gentoo community.

I'll try to write a document to let everyone know what problems I've encountered and what I've learned from this.

thank you on more time.

best regards

----------

